# Determining creation of a burned CD



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Is there a way to determine the date a CD was burned? I have tried right clicking on the volume properties, all that gives me is the space used... and tabs regrading the disk dirve itself. 
The date/Time samps on the files themselves show the date they were actually created... not burned to CD. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Also, I understand some programs can burn with the original date/time stamps or a mastered stamp (which would tell me when files were burned). I would like to know the master date of a CD that was burned using original dates/times option.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Nero has an option to add the date to the title of the disc.


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

I know the option exists in burning software. What I am asking is, if a CD is burned using the original date and time stamps of the data... is there a way to see the actual the date the CD was created (mastered)?

I have a CD that was burned a while back. In Explorer, the only dates I can find are the last modification dates of the files on the disc. The dates are not the actual dates when the CD was burned, they are earlier. I would like to know the exact date I burned the CD.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think you can. I have checked a few of my cds and I have the same thing. Unless you have a file that was modified on or near the date there is no way to find out.

unless the volume name was the default of the date, like most burning programs have if you don't specify


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Cuz I'm a nice guy.  

Got Nero? Fire up Nero InfoTool-> Disc. It should tell you the date of data discs (although sometimes it comes up with something strange). Don't seem to work on audio discs though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

<-- hate nero, don't use it  wouldn't have known


----------



## B1acku1a (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks Mystic. I will try that. It's a data disc, so hopefully it will work. 
Thanks again!


----------

